# OH SNAP!!



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

crazy


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Definitely crazy...

The best part was the guy yelling release the lions...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats nuts!

it was like dropping some really big feeders in with a pack of REALLY big killers.

I cant help but see the parallel. These guys are piranha keepers on a much bigger scale.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I like the one guy yelling "You gonna die bitch"


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Only in Baghdad would they feed Donkeys to Lions


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

it doesnt suprise me in the least that this is how inhumane people feed lions. this whole country has seen many inhumane acts and this goes to show its not just on people.

im suprised iraw even has a zoo.

if they need food for lions im sure there is lots of unidentifiable bodies laying around iraq......... infact maybe that would have been a more entertaining way to watch saddam die


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> *it doesnt suprise me in the least that this is how inhumane people feed lions. this whole country has seen many inhumane acts and this goes to show its not just on people.*
> 
> im suprised iraw even has a zoo.
> 
> if they need food for lions im sure there is lots of unidentifiable bodies laying around iraq......... infact maybe that would have been a more entertaining way to watch saddam die


I agree. HOWEVER, did you nto read the news on top of that link?
There is a shortage of food. How DO You feed 19 lions at the zoo, which they really shouldnt have seeing as how they cant feed there own people.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thats messed up..


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Woh thats crazy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Imagine whats going through those donkeys minds

"yo, check out how much grass we got in here, this is much better than roaming the desert"

"they are opening the gates, maybe we are getting carrots, awesome"

"oh sh*t!"


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> it doesnt suprise me in the least that this is how inhumane people feed lions. this whole country has seen many inhumane acts and this goes to show its not just on people.
> 
> im suprised iraw even has a zoo.
> 
> if they need food for lions im sure there is lots of unidentifiable bodies laying around iraq......... infact maybe that would have been a more entertaining way to watch saddam die


what surprised you with iraq having a zoo?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I assumed these were the pets of someone rich. They had a small house turned into a house for pet lions. Keep in mind, this is a guess.

I'm thinking the person who owns these lions is not hungry, therefore could care less about the rest of the people in his country.

And dont be too upity about it, people in the US do the same, spend $1500(and WAY more on some occasoins) on a bottle of wine when people live under bridges.

The world sux sometimes, but not nierly as much for the rich.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

damn


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I hope those donkeys were quarantined before being fed live to the lions..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> it doesnt suprise me in the least that this is how inhumane people feed lions. this whole country has seen many inhumane acts and this goes to show its not just on people.
> 
> im suprised iraw even has a zoo.
> 
> if they need food for lions im sure there is lots of unidentifiable bodies laying around iraq......... infact maybe that would have been a more entertaining way to watch saddam die


what surprised you with iraq having a zoo?
[/quote]

the fact that its such a dangerous country lately i dont see how they can remain open because i know if there was car bombs going off dailty and gunfisre more common then the sounds of birds in the sky i wouldnt be going out to a zoo and for a zoo like that to have 19 lions is nuts. ive seen some pretty nice zoo's and they dont have 19 lions so i dont see how iraq can properly care for these animals. i imagine they arent too skittish hearing bombs, helicoptors, war planes and gunfire going off constantly


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

I love the guy that yells "Oh man this like the history channel..."

"....Discovery f*ck whatever."


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like they're treating donkeys almost as bad as their own people.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

OH SNAP!! is right damn thats some crazy shyt...keeps the lions healthy i guess tho actually having to hunt there food...even tho it is in a closed environment.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> it doesnt suprise me in the least that this is how inhumane people feed lions. this whole country has seen many inhumane acts and this goes to show its not just on people.
> 
> im suprised iraw even has a zoo.
> 
> if they need food for lions im sure there is lots of unidentifiable bodies laying around iraq......... infact maybe that would have been a more entertaining way to watch saddam die


what surprised you with iraq having a zoo?
[/quote]

the fact that its such a dangerous country lately i dont see how they can remain open because i know if there was car bombs going off dailty and gunfisre more common then the sounds of birds in the sky i wouldnt be going out to a zoo and for a zoo like that to have 19 lions is nuts. ive seen some pretty nice zoo's and they dont have 19 lions so i dont see how iraq can properly care for these animals. i imagine they arent too skittish hearing bombs, helicoptors, war planes and gunfire going off constantly
[/quote]

Before the U.S army was there, random Car bombs didnt happen, no reason to, there was a prior life in iraq before the war u know, people did almost everything we do here in the USA.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

wicked


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

really, its not like life ended there, and everyone is digging in trash cans for food. There is still civilized life to some extent. If your not in a "hot zone" its just sh*t you see on the news, same as here.

All I'm saying is dont judge them for wasting, when people are hungry. us (the US) are the worste at that, and should not judge others for doing the same to a less degree.

Like they should just say "hey, were at war, lets let our animals starve and feed the hungry". Its still there buisness, and there livelyhood.

I'm not trying to start a whole thing here. I'm just saying we dont know what its like over there, so its hard to say what they should do, or not do. Those goats probably cost alot for them, but they are trying to keep there animals alive. Dont judge what you dont know about.............. *REMOVAL OF NAME*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

was that even a zoo cuz on like max X the show there was a guy in iraq with his family having a lion as a pet (it was on cuz someone got bit when they were taking a pic with it)


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys dont even know. Some part of Iraq are as nice as downtown Chicago. In a way, remember just in a way, it's like every other major city on earth. It has its good parts and it's bad parts. I havent been to that particular zoo but I'm been to zoos there with elephants and other very healthy looking animals, I've seen a horse race at one of the most beautiful equestrian ranches I've ever been too, seen soccer matches on unbelievably green fields in damn near desert conditions. They manage over there.

As for the donkeys... They're probably better off like that. They're usually highly malnourished and roam the streets eating garbage. They're not used today the ways they were in the past


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> it doesnt suprise me in the least that this is how inhumane people feed lions. this whole country has seen many inhumane acts and this goes to show its not just on people.
> 
> im suprised iraw even has a zoo.
> 
> if they need food for lions im sure there is lots of unidentifiable bodies laying around iraq......... infact maybe that would have been a more entertaining way to watch saddam die


what surprised you with iraq having a zoo?
[/quote]

the fact that its such a dangerous country lately i dont see how they can remain open because i know if there was car bombs going off dailty and gunfisre more common then the sounds of birds in the sky i wouldnt be going out to a zoo and for a zoo like that to have 19 lions is nuts. ive seen some pretty nice zoo's and they dont have 19 lions so i dont see how iraq can properly care for these animals. i imagine they arent too skittish hearing bombs, helicoptors, war planes and gunfire going off constantly
[/quote]

Before the U.S army was there, random Car bombs didnt happen, no reason to, there was a prior life in iraq before the war u know, people did almost everything we do here in the USA.
[/quote]

ummm yes they did between the different muslims peoples and not to mention a little guy named saddam hussien having anyone who opposed him killed.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice find!

Those are goats not donkeys..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Those are goats not donkeys..


no those are definately donkeys. look at the head shape and the ears.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Disgusting. This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill. Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Disgusting. This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill. Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


Actually the lions took the animals down as a pride... There wasn't much tactical skill involved but have you ever watched documentaries? They killed essentially as they were designed to.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Disgusting. *This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill.* Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


Actually the lions took the animals down as a pride... There wasn't much tactical skill involved but have you ever watched documentaries? They killed essentially as they were designed to.
[/quote]

..... Did I say a word about the hunting skill? There is no skill needed as seen in that video. All we saw was a pack of hungry lions trying to eat. Did you notice how long the kill took? Thats what my remark was about.. Take not the bold.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Disgusting. *This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill.* Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


Actually the lions took the animals down as a pride... There wasn't much tactical skill involved but have you ever watched documentaries? They killed essentially as they were designed to.
[/quote]

..... Did I say a word about the hunting skill? There is no skill needed as seen in that video. All we saw was a pack of hungry lions trying to eat. Did you notice how long the kill took? Thats what my remark was about.. Take not the bold.
[/quote]

i noticed it took a while, but then again i've seen it take a while on tv too. when i had snakes i fed live from the start, and only when they were hungry so that they didn't become fat and lazy... and it took them a while sometimes to get their food dead as well. i also had a wild caught king snake in addition to my cb corns and he ate the same from the first time i fed him, to when i sold him off 5 years later.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Those are goats not donkeys..


those are some huge goats..


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Disgusting. This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill. Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


ExOdus, I just dont think we are going to be friends. You are too quick to bable about things you dont know.

BARBARIC NOMADS?!?! Why? because the lions took to long to finish the kill? Do you have the slightest idea what you talking about? Have you ever seen(and almost everyone has) video of a lion pack taking an animal? One takes the throat, while the rest start to eat. They dont wait for 5 minutes until it dies, they're hungry so they eat.

What the hell does that have to do with a country full of people? We have barbaric people and wonderful people. Do you not thing every country has the same diversity? Or is it easier for you to just clump them together and call them names?

Earth is a beautiful, yet ugly place, you take the good with the bad because you have no choice, but this is the ugly way these beautiful cats eat things every day.

Life sux, and the world isn't fair. I'm getting used to it, and if you dont, your gonna be miserable.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

kinda...cruel

should pop the donkeys before feeding time, god knows there's enough bullets over there


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Boobah said:


> kinda...cruel
> 
> should pop the donkeys before feeding time, *god knows there's enough bullets over there*

































amen to that


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I wonder if they get a varied diet .....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that was intense!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

That is some cool sh*t! Kicks piranhas' ass!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Disgusting. This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill. Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


I just want to say that the people most thrilled about this were not the "Barbaric Nomads". The ones speaking English and not with a British accent. The ones in this Vid acting barbaric were Americans. The fact of the mater is no human is above acting barbaric and no human is below it. I didn't hear one Iraqi yell, then again I herd what sounds like an Asian diolect, but I could be wrong it may have been Iraqi joined in voicing his praise, but thats just my point. 
Kinda makes you think of a gladiator arena? And it kinda puts in place what I do when I feed feeders to my fish. Same thing. I am barbaric.
Sprfunk the barbarion.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

call me crazy many do, but those guys sounded liek they spoke english as if they the USA, so why we bashing Iraq? i mean it sounded as if they sold tickets to a show


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> Disgusting. This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill. Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


ExOdus, I just dont think we are going to be friends. You are too quick to bable about things you dont know.

BARBARIC NOMADS?!?! Why? because the lions took to long to finish the kill? Do you have the slightest idea what you talking about? Have you ever seen(and almost everyone has) video of a lion pack taking an animal? One takes the throat, while the rest start to eat. They dont wait for 5 minutes until it dies, they're hungry so they eat.

What the hell does that have to do with a country full of people? We have barbaric people and wonderful people. Do you not thing every country has the same diversity? Or is it easier for you to just clump them together and call them names?

Earth is a beautiful, yet ugly place, you take the good with the bad because you have no choice, but this is the ugly way these beautiful cats eat things every day.

Life sux, and the world isn't fair. I'm getting used to it, and if you dont, your gonna be miserable.
[/quote]

would you rather me call them barbaric muslims?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> I hope those donkeys were quarantined before being fed live to the lions..


Quarantined or not, the donkeys still tasted like ass.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Disgusting. This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill. Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


I just want to say that the people most thrilled about this were not the "Barbaric Nomads". The ones speaking English and not with a British accent. The ones in this Vid acting barbaric were Americans. The fact of the mater is no human is above acting barbaric and no human is below it. I didn't hear one Iraqi yell, then again I herd what sounds like an Asian diolect, but I could be wrong it may have been Iraqi joined in voicing his praise, but thats just my point. 
Kinda makes you think of a gladiator arena? And it kinda puts in place what I do when I feed feeders to my fish. Same thing. I am barbaric.
Sprfunk the barbarion.
[/quote]

He wont get this, cause u know we americans are prestine and do nothing wrong...ever.
SOME okay...SOME of our soldiers arnt going to iraq, raping the women there (4 of them recently got charged for this...raping a 14 year old then killing her family and then her)...You dont think this is "barbaric"?

Exodus, i thought u were very smart with everything you used to posted back in the day, now i know ur just kind of ignorant on this subject...ignorant, not even biased, just ignorant.

Its not like they cut the throats of the donkeys and placed them to die, they were put in good use.

Dont get me wrong, i have nothing against the soldiers, i greatly appreciate their service to protect us, but there are some "select" few in there that really shouldnt even be allowed to carry a gun.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I hope those donkeys were quarantined before being fed live to the lions..


Quarantined or not, the donkeys still tasted like ass.
[/quote]

QFT


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I can't beleive people are honestly bitching about the fact that they fed Donkeys to Lions. You have to be f*cking kidding me....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Disgusting. This is why zoos feed their animals dead food... because cb or long term captives dont know how to kill. Whats even more disgusting that this is the people that get excited watching it. Im not surprised this is in Iraq, bunch or barbaric nomads.


This disgusts you, huh ? Nothing else that's happened over there since our invasion which was your beloved president W's idea, whom you support so much, disgusts you, but this does ?

Also nice to see, that you think our guys over there are barbaric nomads - because it sure as hell wasn't Iraquis yelling and getting excited in that video.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I didnt hear the Iraqi say "YOUR GOING TO DIE..."


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

guys lets not make this some sort of political and as it would seem with some members comments racist, conversation.

take the video at face value. its lions eating donkeys.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

more of xenophobia than racism, but to each his own. live and let live, i really dont give a sh*t what they do over there.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

IBTL????

yeah the guy sounded a little too "white" to be an iraqi......... unless they have been over there for so long they are starting to sound like americans


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> QUOTE(PygoFanatic @ Jan 31 2007, 08:16 PM)
> 
> I hope those donkeys were quarantined before being fed live to the lions..
> 
> Quarantined or not, the donkeys still tasted like ass.










lololol


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> it doesnt suprise me in the least that this is how inhumane people feed lions. this whole country has seen many inhumane acts and this goes to show its not just on people.
> 
> im suprised iraw even has a zoo.
> 
> if they need food for lions im sure there is lots of unidentifiable bodies laying around iraq......... infact maybe that would have been a more entertaining way to watch saddam die


what surprised you with iraq having a zoo?
[/quote]

the fact that its such a dangerous country lately i dont see how they can remain open because i know if there was car bombs going off dailty and gunfisre more common then the sounds of birds in the sky i wouldnt be going out to a zoo and for a zoo like that to have 19 lions is nuts. ive seen some pretty nice zoo's and they dont have 19 lions so i dont see how iraq can properly care for these animals. i imagine they arent too skittish hearing bombs, helicoptors, war planes and gunfire going off constantly
[/quote]

Depends on where the zoo is, most of the country is safer than say Detroit, or Washington D.C.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> guys lets not make this some sort of political and as it would seem with some members comments racist, conversation.
> 
> take the video at face value. its lions eating donkeys.


Most of us took the video for wat it is, but some people feel the need to bring in topics that have NOTHING to do with this.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how about eatting this donkey


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

as far as im concerned, that was as cool as feeding live feeders to your piranhas, which is very cool. 
i dont see anything wrong with it? its what really happens in the wild anyway.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> guys lets not make this some sort of political and as it would seem with some members comments racist, conversation.
> 
> take the video at face value. its lions eating donkeys.


racist?? LOL... you lose a f*cking childhood buddy and YOU tell me how it feels.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Its lions eating a donkey. cool as hell to be able to witness the spectacle. 
Its better they be fed this way then nothing at all. Some countries don't have the luxuries to stroll down to the meat market and pick up some slabs of red meat. If they do then I'm sure they are eating that themselves. So especially at this time of war I'm sure feeding the animals isn't their top priority but at least they are being taken care of. 
If the name of the country this was filmed in was not in th title would your comments still be the same? Or would this just be a video of lions eating donkeys?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Why must this turn into a debate about the war and the soldiers and whatnot. I just got back from Iraq in august and guess what I see when I watched the video? Yup, lions eating some donkeys. You turds quit your squealing about this nonsense.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, last thing I expected when I made this thread. Almost like the good old days! LOLOL


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Why must this turn into a debate about the war and the soldiers and whatnot. I just got back from Iraq in august and guess what I see when I watched the video? Yup, lions eating some donkeys. You turds quit your squealing about this nonsense.


Must agree, the thread is OH SNAP, donkeys fed to lions, not hey lats all fight with each other about war and not talk about the lions eating things


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ex0dus i'm very sorry for your loss, but this is not the time nor place to take out your anger. Like I said, take it at face value.

Warning #1 guys...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

oooOoO tink is gonna use her magic wand!

*runs


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> oooOoO tink is gonna use her magic wand!
> 
> *runs


lol i _will_ go b!tch-fairy on yo' a$$.

now everyone play nice.

personally i find the video a little tasteless on the part of the people recording it and their comments, but its nothing worse than you see on national geographic and this IS a site where people record their piranhas in tanks eating live rodents (which DOES bother me), so i'm going to say to each there own on this one


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oooOoO tink is gonna use her magic wand!
> 
> *runs


lol i _will_ go b!tch-fairy on yo' a$$.

now everyone play nice.

personally i find the video a little tasteless on the part of the people recording it and their comments, but its nothing worse than you see on national geographic and this IS a site where people record their piranhas in tanks eating live rodents (which DOES bother me), so i'm going to say to each there own on this one








[/quote]

*steals tinks fairy dust bows down before the almighty tink!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i found more info on these lions and also another video

The story behind the now infamous Baghdad Zoo lions. These 9 big cats were the personal property of Uday Hussein when the U.S. invaded, and this clip shows how the U.S. Army's 1st Cav transported them to the zoo. The video shows how, after shooting them with tranquilizers, the cats were each loaded into Humvees. A soldier rode next to each lion with a loaded M9 pistol at its head in case the tranquilizer wore off early. This is a 6 minute clip, and the lions are preceeded by stories on EOD robots, and the restoring of a school by 1st Cav soldiers.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Dammmmmm


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Xantarc. ease up on the spam there man.

there's about 10 threads at the top of the lounge with single word replies like "haah" and "dammmmm"...dont post something unless it adds to the thread. the skulls dont mean anything. and there's already enough spam on here.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so how bout them lions LMAO

uday hussiens old pets.......... weirdo.


----------

